# Revn's Best Silica Tank Of 2013



## RevnLucky7 (2/1/14)

It's been a phenomenal year for vapors across the globe.

I recall picking up a little electronic "cigarette look-a-like" almost 4 years ago that my dad had left lying around the house (if memory serves me correct is was marketed as QUIT). It was barely functioning, but I managed two or three drags before the atomizer crackled for it's last time and I remember thinking to myself if only something like this worked really well, it would change my life. I threw it away, but it out of my mind and it wasn't until a few months down the line that I recalled my happy experience and the glimmer of hope that it presented me that I stumbled on Twisps' website (still very much under construction back then) and ordered a Janty?

Not long after I discovered Eciggies and the cartomizer revolution began, followed by Giantomizers and CE4's, back to 510's and 306's, back to whatever the hell they came up with next. Then rebuildable drippers came to the scene followed by genesis. God were they a mission to build. Shorts, wicking issues, more shorts, back to cartomizers, back to rebuildables, and poof, here we are today with incredible game changers on the scene.

The vape scene and gear has come a long way since I picked up my first e-cig and I'm happy to have been a part of it through it's (R)evolution. 

So the game changers this year for me was Imeo's iThaka followed by the Kayfun family.

What a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (2/1/14)

Great story, RevnLucky7. I tried the first iterations of the Twisps, but they never could get me of the cigarettes - leaky, inconsistent - a real pita. Glad I missed the 510/306's - sounds like they were even worse to manage. November 2012 tried Twisp's Clearos for a month's tour of New Zealand and it was much better, but still not good enough to get me off the stinkies. Then discovered the Joyetech mothership, Vision Spinner, Vivi Novas, Kanger Protanks, Vamo3, K100, Igo-L, etc. On 7/7/2013 had my very last cigarette to this day. Still not completely satisfied, did some research. It boiled down to either a Kayfun or a Reo with Reomizer2. On 20 August 2013 ordered my first Reo with Reomizer2. That was the game changer for me for 2013.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (2/1/14)

I was "lucky" enough to step into this late....did not have to go through the experimental part that much. I think I would be still on the stinkies if I had to go through a bad experience like leaking tanks or not getting a pull out. I am totally happy with the vaping, and have not once felt the urge of smoking.
On my shopping list for this year is definitely the Taifun GT, and "The Dripper" for the Taifun. Not a clone, original. This will be my next birthday present  Currently there is no stock at the manufacturer, they are scheduled again on the 10th January though. So, will order it and have it sent to an adress in Germany. Will be in Germany mid Feb.
After that I would need to get something more portable, but better then the Evod batteries...
I have the virus in me now...."must have virus"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

